# Herbalists - Online weed game



## santah (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have been busy on a weed game for the past 2 years.
Originally it was a game made for Belgium and Holland, but I decided to start translating it to English.
Now I was curious if anybody here would also be interested in playing the game

Where are most of the people on this forum from actually?

Anyways the game is about growing weed on your own plantation, it's a bit like a manager game for weed.
You can train your dealers and they will sell your weed. They have to gain experience to raise in level.
The weed you grow can be of good and bad quality depends on how much % THC it has.
With a good maintenance of your plantation, you will get better weed.

There are also 5 cities that you have to unlock.

Anyway, here are some screenshots 
Let me know what you guys think


----------



## bass1014 (Oct 18, 2013)

looks pretty cool almost like simmcity weeds.. got a link or anything else


----------



## clint308 (Oct 19, 2013)

I would give it a go 
Looks interesting , pass it on to testers here
like me and bass1014


----------



## santah (Oct 19, 2013)

Now we have almost 2000 registered accounts, and it has already been tested, but you can never test enough I suppose?
I could give the link but it's still all in Dutch...


----------



## farmasensist (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been waiting forever this game to come out. My computer doesn't work too good but ill try it on the phone if you give a link. Ill work through the dutch. I took german in school how different can it be? Lol

Edit : it is the same, here you can make deals with other players on items&#8230;something&#8230;local market &#8230;click on mission for more info&#8230;your first plants&#8230;train your first dealer&#8230; I think I can figure it out.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

german and dutch are similar youd be fine as long as its easy readin slang might fuck you up a bit


----------



## clint308 (Oct 29, 2013)

My mum is German and my dad is Dutch
Both can understand eachothers langauge no worries , they just cant speak it


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 7, 2013)

This game looks badass!!!


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 14, 2013)

I wanna play this one! But don't speak a lick of dutch!


----------

